# Tommaso/Tommasini



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

I've seen some beautiful Tommasini bikes but know little of their history. While looking around found a bike listed on ebay branded Tommaso. The Tommaso looks great but I know nothing about this Italian brand.

Anyone have experience/info on Tommaso?


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

I've got one that I bought in the mid 80s. Mine is a 60cm frame built out Columbus SPX. I think you could get different types of Columbus tubing depending on your preferences and the size of the frame. They were imported by Ten Speed Drive, and look very similar (identical?) to Guerciottis of that era. I was on a team sponsored by Ten Speed Drive, so we got them at a significant discount, but IIRC, retail pricing ~$900 at the time. It was a good frame at the time, but really heavy by today's standards. I'm bringing mine back to life replacing the 6 speed Shimano 600 components I had on it with some not quite as obsolete 9 speed Ultegra components.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I had a Tommaso back in 1987/88 time frame. It was the first big purchase I made up to that point in my life, scrimped and saved like crazy to get it. I think it was well over $1300 when I bought it, all Campy and I was proud as could be of that bike. I feel in love with it the moment I walked into the bike shop and saw it. I was picking up a Fuji my parents had gotten me and there it was sitting on the floor next to my new Fuji.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Tommaso and Tommasini are unrelated.

Tommasini are built by Irio Tommasini, much respected Italian framebuilder. The brand has been around since the seventies at least. They come in alu, steel, ti or carbon and can be made to order with your geometry and paint.

Tommaso was a private label for an American distributor. Tommaso's best frames were very high quality and built by various Italian contractors.

Once again, they are NOT the same.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

WORD TO THE WISE!

I once owned a Tommasini. It was made in Columbus SL, had exquisistely hand-finished lugs accentuated by a gorgeous burgundy paint job with yellow piping highlighting the chromed bits. It was built up with Campy Nuovo Record.

If you are ever fortunate enough to come across a bike like this do not make the same mistake that I did (selling it for funds to buy a fluorescent pink, yellow Kuwahara MTB). Keep it an cherish it.

Oh yeah, one more thing: Whatever Tommaso was in the past (importing good frames) They are now IMO a junk brand opportunistically trading on a name that sounds like Tommasini to the untrained ear. 

You can get their bikes on Giant Nerd with horribly misleading specifications (Dura Ace professional racing bike $999 - it has last year DA shifters and rear der, all other parts are heavy and cheap - including the frame).


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

lewdvig said:


> WORD TO THE WISE!
> 
> I once owned a Tommasini. It was made in Columbus SL, had exquisistely hand-finished lugs accentuated by a gorgeous burgundy paint job with yellow piping highlighting the chromed bits. It was built up with Campy Nuovo Record.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

I lucked out and found a Tommasini Super Prestige on our local CL.

I am in the process of sourcing new bars, a stem, housings, tires, Fizik Microtex etc.

This should straighten her around pronto.

FWIW The bicycle is easily one of the best handling road bikes I've ever owned. Even with the average tires it was good, but I threw on a set of Veloflex Master 23s after these pics and the bike totally came alive.

Find, purchase, and enjoy for life would be my recommendation.

Here are the mandatory pics:


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

ooohhh- ahhhhhh! The desirable white marble. This is a 89/90 model. I drooled over this frame in the pages of Colorado Cyclist catalog when I had saved up for my first Italian road frame. I eventually went with a 1990 Pinarello Montello SLX, which was stolen 5 months later, then replaced with a Tommasini Diamante MS. It was a no-brainier decision to go with Tommasini after ogling this frame for a year. 21 years later I still know I made the right decision.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

brewster said:


> ooohhh- ahhhhhh! The desirable white marble. This is a 89/90 model. I drooled over this frame in the pages of Colorado Cyclist catalog when I had saved up for my first Italian road frame. I eventually went with a 1990 Pinarello Montello SLX, which was stolen 5 months later, then replaced with a Tommasini Diamante MS. It was a no-brainier decision to go with Tommasini after ogling this frame for a year. 21 years later I still know I made the right decision.


Thanks!!

Pure luck on this one.

My bike crazy son found it on CL and I was the lucky stiff to make the first and best bid.

There was another marbled Super Prestige frame on ebay that just sold for big bucks.

This one though won't be for sale anytime soon.

She's an unbelievable rider and looker.

Can't wait to straighten up a few things on her and then I'll post some new pictures.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

gomango, that is a Tommasini beauty!

As you posted a different stem would complete the look, nothing wrong with the Ritchey but a nice Cinelli quill with Tommasini panto would be sweet. I got a pair of Shwalbe Lugano gum walls that ride and look great on my Bottecchia, still on eBay for less than $40 for the pair.

Love these steel Italian beauties!


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

BacDoc said:


> gomango, that is a Tommasini beauty!
> 
> As you posted a different stem would complete the look, nothing wrong with the Ritchey but a nice Cinelli quill with Tommasini panto would be sweet. I got a pair of Shwalbe Lugano gum walls that ride and look great on my Bottecchia, still on eBay for less than $40 for the pair.
> 
> Love these steel Italian beauties!


Thanks so much.

It will be fun when I get her all organized.


----------

